# DIY - is it really cheaper



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In another thread, somebody comment that they could can meat cheaper then they could buy it already canned. I disagreed, and here is why

There are cost to doing things which most people do not calculate because they are not really considered

1. How much gas or electric does it take to cook the meat
2. what is the cost for hot water to sanitize the jars
3. what is the cost for the soap, paper towels, spray and other little things used to make and clean up after
4. What is your time worth

lets consider canned meat 
Size: 24 cans 14.5 oz. each
Price: $95.00

NOW - what do you think your cost would be to make an equal amount of canned meat?

consider
Cost of meat
Cost of canning products
Cost of salt and other ingredients 
cost to clean and prep
cost to cook
cost to clean up after
cost to label

what is your time worth $4, $8, $10, $15 an hour

There are some thing that it is cheaper to make yourself! BUT there are other things which it is better and less expensive to purchase off the shelf.

*In my area ground beef cost over $4 a pound so getting a can of 26 oz for $6.47 is very reasonable...*

What say you?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree with you. Some things are cheaper when done by specialists. It's called 'economy of scale'.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We lived in a town once where the most popular plumbing company's logo was; "We'll fix what your husband tried to fix".

I agree MM. I just bought dehydrated potato slices for around $24 + freight for a 6 gallon oxygen free sealed 240 serving container with a 25 year shelf life. There is no way that I could buy that many potatoes, dehydrate them, buy and store them in a bucket with oxygen absorbers for that little amount. Even if I grew potatoes on a small scale, (which we do and our yields are pretty low), we couldn't do it as cheaply as Mountain House, Augason Farms, Wise etc.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I agree with you. Some things are cheaper when done by specialists. It's called 'economy of scale'.


Exactly - if you are making 5,000 pounds of ground beef at a time.. it is cheaper then making 5 pounds


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I suppose that strictly on the view of economics you are correct. But remember the intrinsic value of doing a job and having the sense of self worth for doing it. For some people DIY may be cathartic or down right enjoyable. The little canning that I do (very little) raises wonderful memories of canning with my mom.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I suppose that strictly on the view of economics you are correct. But remember the intrinsic value of doing a job and having the sense of self worth for doing it. For some people DIY may be cathartic or down right enjoyable. The little canning that I do (very little) raises wonderful memories of canning with my mom.


I am not against doing it yourself even if it costs more money. I am making the point that it is not always cost effective to do it yourself.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

My canning/dehydrating/otherwise preserving is not cost efficient. I do it 
1) to learn how 
2) because I can do it the way I want do it, with the quality of ingredients I want in there (such as the prime quality organic berries I put away this summer)
3) because I want stuff not commercially available. I can't buy zuke or tomato chips, much less organic versions with the flavorings I prefer.
4) because when I'm in the habit of growing it myself, I'm not at the mercy of droughts in California or whatever (Local weather is a separate problem)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Two people in my home are very sensitive to the amount of salt in foods. For some reason they think something is very salty, almost inedible while the rest of us think it is perfect. We also try to avoid ALL foods with MSG.

Yes, I know the potato trick to remove some of the salt.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Canning is a skill to be learned by practice. When the store shelves are empty, you better be honed up on preserving the produce from your garden - without electricity or piped in gas. That is not the time to be learning how to keep jars from breaking or lids from not sealing. That is not the time to figure out altitude adjustments or how to keep your canner ring seal from leaking. That is not the time to discover the little tricks and tools that make the job easier and faster. And that is certainly not the time to learn pressure canning over alternative fuel sources. 

I'm all for storing up sale cans from the store at this point in time. But when SHTF, my canner will be in full swing over a stove top fueled with home generated methane.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Spice said:


> My canning/dehydrating/otherwise preserving is not cost efficient. I do it
> 1) to learn how
> 2) because I can do it the way I want do it, with the quality of ingredients I want in there (such as the prime quality organic berries I put away this summer)
> 3) because I want stuff not commercially available. I can't buy zuke or tomato chips, much less organic versions with the flavorings I prefer.
> 4) because when I'm in the habit of growing it myself, I'm not at the mercy of droughts in California or whatever (Local weather is a separate problem)


I would suggest that you are incorrect...

some of your canning is VERY COST EFFECTIVE... If you can not BUY an item then doing it yourself would be very very very cost effective


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Canning is a skill to be learned by practice. When the store shelves are empty, you better be honed up on preserving the produce from your garden - without electricity or piped in gas. That is not the time to be learning how to keep jars from breaking or lids from not sealing. That is not the time to figure out altitude adjustments or how to keep your canner ring seal from leaking. That is not the time to discover the little tricks and tools that make the job easier and faster. And that is certainly not the time to learn pressure canning over alternative fuel sources.
> 
> I'm all for storing up sale cans from the store at this point in time. But when SHTF, my canner will be in full swing over a stove top fueled with home generated methane.


I agree.. but IF a person has the knowledge - it is cheaper still in many cases to BUY from the store..

I was not advocating NOT LEARNING a skill..

I know how to change my own oil in my van.. but I pay somebody else to do it because it actually saves me money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Diversification".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I got rid of my canning stuff

1)growing a garden was burdensome with my advancing years
2) The wear and tear on my well from watering is a concern,new wells are $$$
3) the price of propane to run the stove that heats the water for canning is $$$$$
4) With all the GMO's around here the cross pollination was effing up my crops,when and iff they even got pollinated
The bees went AWOL


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I see your point, it is not missed. 
Some things, I do for enjoyment, some things I do becouse I'm a cheap bastard. 
I hate plumbing, I break more than I fix.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't do much plumbing anymore either because of health issues.

On household pipes MISH


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree.. but IF a person has the knowledge - it is cheaper still in many cases to BUY from the store..
> 
> I was not advocating NOT LEARNING a skill..
> 
> I know how to change my own oil in my van.. but I pay somebody else to do it because it actually saves me money.


MM, I don't disagree with you. I work full time and have a zillion projects going. I buy canned food all the time - to save time, and yes, money. However, after decades of canning experience, I know how to do it with my eyes closed and can readily adapt to alternative fuel sources. Like changing the oil in your car - good analogy. I always fear a little for folks who think they can buy a can of seeds, canning supplies, and a Blue Book and think they are going to successfully put up their own food in a survival situation. Experience is the best teacher for some life skills.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I would say the biggest savings is in the produce itself. Once you have your jars and canner, you are set for many years. When I look at the price of green beans, beets, pumpkin, tomatoes, etc, I just shudder. I do believe canning my garden veggies is probably cheaper than buying fresh. And I don't have to think about residual pesticides or chemical fertilizers.

If we lose power long enough to start losing the food in the freezer, you can bet all that meat is getting canned. Losing THAT would really be expensive!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A co-worker swears up and down that him and his wife, who rarely cook, can eat cheaper eating out than cooking from scratch!!! He'll argue till the cows come home. He'll put out price quotes to defend his position. We let him talk his talk. He's the only one who believes it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> A co-worker swears up and down that him and his wife, who rarely cook, can eat cheaper eating out than cooking from scratch!!! He'll argue till the cows come home. He'll put out price quotes to defend his position. We let him talk his talk. He's the only one who believes it.


I would agree you can eat out cheaper then cooking at home.. (as long as you turn off your refrigerator, freezer, and never cook anything at home) of course you are going to sick, fat, and die at 37 years old


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Today I put 28 quarts of white half runner beans up.

Total financial cost that I could nail down today: whatever 15 gallons of water, . . . 14 teaspoons of canning salt cost, . . . 28 jar lid inserts.

The beans were given to me for picking them.

I had the jars, . . . the canner, . . . the wife to string and break them, . . . what more does one need?

The plate is fresh half runners with ham hock, . . . fresh tomatoes, . . . onion, . . . and shorty peppers. Lunch was good today.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Today I put 28 quarts of white half runner beans up.
> 
> Total financial cost that I could nail down today: whatever 15 gallons of water, . . . 14 teaspoons of canning salt cost, . . . 28 jar lid inserts.
> 
> ...


How long have you been PAYING for your wife.. those are some expensive beans


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome Dwight.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I always have a lot of antelope and deer meat to process, freeze or can. When canning meat, you wash the jars you don't need to sterilize as the steam & high temps of the pressure cooker eliminates the need. I like canning meat and fish. It's relaxing for me. I don't can elk. I vac-seal and freeze it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At some point you are going to need to can everything yourself because there won't be a store to buy it from... Might as well get used to doing it now before it is necessary.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I realize that canning at home is not always economically sound, but I can for other reasons. First, it's a stage in the progression from seed/seedling to table. I find great satisfaction in gardening, caring for the fruits and veggies, harvesting, canning/dehydrating/freezing the bounty and the preparing of the meals later on. It may be all psychological, but I believe it tastes better too! JM2C


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I hate gardening - but I love the food. It tastes better and is more nutritious than what you can buy in cans or even fresh at the stores.

I am not saying that store bought canned goods are in any way wrong just that they should be a means to an end - that being self sufficiency.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I am looking at reloading. A progressive press is 699. 1000 9mm lead is 110. 1000 primers 40. Powder is 40 per pound. 

So 990+tax for 1000 rounds (i have piles of brass) and pre made i would get 3000 for that cost. Mext batch costs me 290. 309 of pre made. That math dont work for me. Take a long while to make it up. And powder is as scarce as condoms at a monestary. 

So ya buying premade isnt so bad for some things.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Delete post.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I am looking at reloading. A progressive press is 699. 1000 9mm lead is 110. 1000 primers 40. Powder is 40 per pound.
> 
> So 990+tax for 1000 rounds (i have piles of brass) and pre made i would get 3000 for that cost. Mext batch costs me 290. 309 of pre made. That math dont work for me. Take a long while to make it up. And powder is as scarce as condoms at a monestary.
> 
> So ya buying premade isnt so bad for some things.


progressives are always more expensive, did you look for a conservative press

math seldom works for me also

good luck handing out the baby powder and condoms at the monastery


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Math doesn't matter! (ask any common core student)

I have paid for my press many times over in the past 45 years of reloading but I haven't saved any money in the process, I've just been shooting a lot more for the same money.
I do have ammunition that I can count on to be sub-MOA accurate in each of my guns and I can make ammo when it isn't on the store shelves. I buy my powder in 8 pound kegs so I don't run out.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think generally if you know what you're doing why not do it yourself. But on the other hand if you're going to mess it up and get sick, or have to call someone to fix a big repair mess, just call someone. Maybe a friend will give you a break.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

IMO -something are cheaper
mowing you grass
doing as much repairing on your car
ect. ect.
but I have found sometimes it's about the same or cheaper
changing the oil in your car for example -by the time I buy the oil, oil filter and stuff I am only going to save a few dollars and that doesn't include my time doing it witch even if I paid my self 5 bucks would be more than just taking it to the shop
plus the shop will check all the fluids and systems .
things like canning your own food I really don't think a person a can put a price on that and compare it to store bought 
you grow the veggies or what ever -you prepared it for canning -you prepared the jars or what ever added the seasoning -and you know what you put in there this all adds up cost wise but the learning experience and the piece of mind you get is priceless.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Most auto shops lose money on oil changes.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you look at eBay you can buy the cells and components to build your own solar panel. The parts for a 240 watt panel will probably run you $125/150, at least an hour and likely two for assembly with a good chance you can miss a cell connection and practically ruin the panels output. Or you can just buy one with greater efficiency, warranty, and no reliability issues for about $175....I Did One....one...only one. I'd rather practice at the range.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I just built a bed frame with my brother. It was for him and he wanted a single (twin) bed instead of the queen I had originally made for him. The cost for parts was $5.24. I made some pins from some scrap metal rod - 8 pins 5/16 dia. x 1 1/4" long. I had two pieces of plywood for the head and foot boards. It was made so he could slide his stuff under the bed. He picked up a drawer at a yard sale for $1 and it slides under the foot of the bed. The side rails are 16" off the floor which means he can comfortably sit on the bed and canning jars can be stored under the bed too.

My "problem" is that I just can't see paying for something I can make myself, or paying for a repair that I can do myself. It may not always be cheaper, although in most cases it is, but it is always better, stronger,built to special specifications, and I get the bragging rights!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

All of my family, . . . has been strong on being self supportive, . . . far back as genealogical records and family legends will go.

Based upon that (and I'm a tightwad) I do most of what I can myself, . . . double especially when I can save money doing it.

I have 2 pressure canners, . . . 3 reloading presses, . . . a leather shop, . . . carpenter shop, . . . two welders, . . . enough plumbing tools to do the whole house, . . . drywall tools, . . . the beginnings of a blacksmith shop, . . . and darn near as many hand tools as the local Sears center has.

Personally, . . . I'd rather stay home and work in one of my many skill sets, . . . than say, . . . go to the state fair, county fair, music concert, football game, baseball(zzzzzzz) game, . . . 

And besides that, . . . I don't like crowds, . . . 

So I practice prepping and being self sufficient, . . . and being a capable DIY aficionado.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My wife used to can vegetables. We do not any more it is simply not cost effective. We do blanch and freeze sweet corn. And can deer meat because you can not get that any where else.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> but I have found sometimes it's about the same or cheaper changing the oil in your car for example -by the time I buy the oil, oil filter and stuff I am only going to save a few dollars and that doesn't include my time doing it witch even if I paid my self 5 bucks would be more than just taking it to the shop plus the shop will check all the fluids and systems .


The shop is checking all those other things to sell you more stuff, that you probably didn't need...

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

DIY can save money, but that never works out for me.

When I do something myself, I always use the best materials I can find. It ends up costing more, but I think it's worth it.

Building something yourself also means you will know exactly how it works. If something goes wrong down the road, this in depth knowledge will help you get it up and running again.

Finally, knowing how to do something is better than not knowing how. There may come a day when you do it yourself or do without, and having a diverse skill set can make a big difference. This might also mean the difference between being welcomed in a town and being turned away.

DIY usually involves an initial investment that can make it seem like it's not worth doing. This takes the form of the time needed to master a skill and the materials and tools you will need. I look at this as an investment... one that just might pay substantial dividends some day. So yeah, there are other factors to consider besides up-front cost.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

azrancher said:


> The shop is checking all those other things to sell you more stuff, that you probably didn't need...
> 
> *Rancher*


sure they do-that's why try is the key word just say no, thank you, change the oil please.
and sometimes they also break stuff and say it was broken before hand -will the vehicle run with out it ? if not how did I get the vehicle to the shop? you break it you buy it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

well I have seen home caned sausage that almost 10 years old get eaten (yuck) he said was good 
it was done by mistake. I think the home canned stuff has an advantage when it comes to shelf life.

Food for thought


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is what a days worth of harvest from our garden produces. Needless to say it is more than we can consume so the wife is canning today.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

I think it depends on when one thinks something will hit the fan.
I do understand what you are saying though, I remember when I was young having neighbors giving jars of jam and jars of peppers etc. to each other, we didn't know back then that it was a " bonding " experience, too bad it is a loss now


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

HailFromTexas said:


> I think it depends on when one thinks something will hit the fan.
> I do understand what you are saying though, I remember when I was young having neighbors giving jars of jam and jars of peppers etc. to each other, we didn't know back then that it was a " bonding " experience, too bad it is a loss now


Just for the heck of it, . . . put some kind of ad in the local Craigslist, . . . "Wanted: canning jars" or something like that. You might be surprised how many of your neighbors might chime in.

You just may make some real friends in that, . . . with the common bond of canning together.

We're trying to get our "base" bigger around our place, . . . but just being careful as we do it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

When buying used jars, be sure to insect each one for chips around the rim - even tiny ones. Also reject jars that are scratched or look like someone has used metal utensils in them. Funny, but has anyone else noticed the run on canning lids at WalMart? There used to be lots, but can hardly find one or two boxes now. Maybe they just aren't stocking as many, but most times, there is not much on the shelf.


----------

